# SS 09.12.2017: Kokkonen #4



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Joonas Kokkonen (1921 - 1996)

Symphony No. 4

I. Moderato
II. Allegro
III. Adagio

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I am sorry, but we need one more Finland 100 celebration. This time it is Joonas Kokkonen Symphony #4. I will listen this recording:









It is also available on youtube:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall try this version via streaming ii


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Tried Segerstam's recording but it did nothing for me. Not my bag, I'm afraid.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I have some discs of other Kokkonen pieces so his sound world and style are not unknown to me.

I gave the Osmo Vanska recording a try via Spotify, unlike Merl I found the piece interesting and worthy of further investigation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2017)

Merl said:


> Tried Segerstam's recording but it did nothing for me. Not my bag, I'm afraid.


Okku Kamu conducted that one.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Listened to the Kamu you tube recording. Somehow this reminds me of Schnittke and what some call New Expressionist. Half melodic phrases punctuated with dissonances with wide ranging and sometimes abrupt dynamic changes. Perhaps Kancheli fits into that category also.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tried the You Tube version but it did nothing for me either, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

The Oramo and Vanska versions are superior to the early recording by Kamu on you tube. For me, Vanska shades it for the clarity of the performance and sound, but Oramo is more mysterious and wintery.


----------

